# Pickup truck owners please share your center console subwoofer builds/knowledge



## spooney (Nov 5, 2010)

I am throwing around the idea of building a custom center console in place of the factory unit to house a subwoofer. Would love to know what everybody's thoughts are on this kind of build. What driver orientation works best? Downfiring? Front firing? Rear? Up firing is not an option. Front firing driver and rear firing port or vice versa? Port and sub on same plane? Looking at using a ported ten or eight inch sub or maybe a sealed twelve. 

I am not looking for an all out SQ arrangement. I would like a good mix of output and sq. Maybe a little more on the output side. Thinking I can get a good 1.5 cubes for whatever I choose. As of tonight I have yanked the center console between the two front seats and am currently running a sundown audio sd-3 10 in a small sealed box in that location. Its small enough that I can play around with the orientation to see what sounds best to me but I would love to hear what people have had success with.


----------



## YukonXL04 (Mar 6, 2014)

There's mine. Single 10 re audio sex. 600w rms, sub and port downfire. 1.3 cu.ft tuned to 30hz. In a 2004 yukon xl

What vehicle do you have? In my experience downfire is the best way to go on a console box.

If you have a single cab, rear fire will work good too. Doesn't seem to work as well as downfire in a crew cab or similar. Needs something for the sub to load off of


----------



## spooney (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks for that and a very nice build you have there. My vehicle is a 2006 Ford F-150 super crew.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

This one is really nice

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ord-f-150-rear-seat-center-console-build.html


----------



## spooney (Nov 5, 2010)

Notloudenuf said:


> This one is really nice
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ord-f-150-rear-seat-center-console-build.html


I was checking that out the other day. Very nice build. I can't really touch the rear seat area though. Gotta leave room for the kids. Center console or small under the rear seat box is my only option and I haven't found an underseat seat combo I like yet.


----------



## spooney (Nov 5, 2010)

YukonXL04 said:


> There's mine. Single 10 re audio sex. 600w rms, sub and port downfire. 1.3 cu.ft tuned to 30hz. In a 2004 yukon xl
> 
> What vehicle do you have? In my experience downfire is the best way to go on a console box.
> 
> If you have a single cab, rear fire will work good too. Doesn't seem to work as well as downfire in a crew cab or similar. Needs something for the sub to load off of



Do you mind sharing how far off the floor the sub and port are in your install?


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

I don't have a truck but I'm liking this thread. Subd 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

I have a JL stealthbox in my single cab dodge that goes in place of the center cushion and downfires.

Car Audio - Stealthbox® - Dodge - Ram - Dodge Ram 1500 '98-'01; 2500 & 3500 '98-'02

It's about 1 cubic foot sealed, down fired, and the sub is about an inch and a half off the floor. I'm running a custom 12" TC9 with soft suspension (very similar to an Audiomobile MASS, only it's an overhung motor) on 450 rms and it gets shockingly loud on that power.


----------



## YukonXL04 (Mar 6, 2014)

The floor is sloped some, so at the one side the sub has about 2" on the other it had about 4". Then the port is at the back of the box and has about 6" between it and the floor


----------



## spooney (Nov 5, 2010)

Firing the port and driver down might present a few challenges in my install. Driver I can fire down no problem but I am curious to know if anyone has tried a downfiring driver with a front or rear firing port? Hoping to mock this orientation up but if anyone else has had some success or failure with it I would love to hear about it. Maybe I will just double up on cone area and go sealed.


----------



## 6APPEAL (Apr 5, 2007)

My setup is a down firing 10 with a forward firing port. I can't get pics to post from my photobucket account.:mean:


----------



## spooney (Nov 5, 2010)

6APPEAL said:


> My setup is a down firing 10 with a forward firing port. I can't get pics to post from my photobucket account.:mean:


I was able to see them by using the links in the thread reply notification email I got. What kind of vehicle is that in and what driver and size port/enclosure


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

hurrication said:


> I have a JL stealthbox in my single cab dodge that goes in place of the center cushion and downfires.
> 
> Car Audio - Stealthbox® - Dodge - Ram - Dodge Ram 1500 '98-'01; 2500 & 3500 '98-'02
> 
> It's about 1 cubic foot sealed, down fired, and the sub is about an inch and a half off the floor. I'm running a custom 12" TC9 with soft suspension (very similar to an Audiomobile MASS, only it's an overhung motor) on 450 rms and it gets shockingly loud on that power.


I also use the JL Audio stealth box in my Dodge with a illusion audio carbon 12. Can get pretty loud when it needs to be


----------



## 6APPEAL (Apr 5, 2007)

spooney said:


> I was able to see them by using the links in the thread reply notification email I got. What kind of vehicle is that in and what driver and size port/enclosure


05 Silverado Crew Cab. Started with a JL sealed in 1.2 cu ft until the surround fell apart. Moved to a LP BL10 in the same box, but put a port out the front. After ported for 27 Hz, it ended up being 1 cu ft (woofer & port volume). I don't remember where I got the port & flare, but it is an odd size 2.75".


----------



## Bolding220 (Jan 18, 2008)

A few years ago I ran 3 True Bass Solution 8's firing down in a console and slot port to the rear with a Sundown 1500. Very, very loud and sounded great!!


----------



## THEDUKE (Aug 25, 2008)

Does not get better than this. From our very own JT
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10153132338589142.1073741857.75484824141&type=3


----------



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

Spooney, did you ever get anything together?


----------



## BassnTruck (May 27, 2010)

I see this thread is a bit old. I will throw this up here. I built a box for my Ram to house 2 8s in a ported configuration. This was 12 years ago I believe. It turned out pretty well and I never took it out to wrap it. It finally came out when I sold the truck.

The 8s sat front to back in line and the port faced the floor at the rear.


----------

